# Mountain biking in Menorca



## Trekgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

We are going to menorca for a week in early October. Only a beach hotel based cheap holiday in Cala Dalgana. 
My husband wants to do some mountain biking and I was reading about the cami de cavells (coastal bridleway?).

Couple of questions:
Does anyone know a good website re mountain bike trails for the island 
Has anyone done this coastal path on a mountain bike and how easy is it? I am a beginner (my blog [email protected] will give an idea of my cycling level)

thanks

Trekgirl


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hi Treckgirl
have you tried wikiloc?
here is Cami de Cavalls
h t t p : // es.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=1366207

and more trails in Menorca:
h t t p : // es.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/find.do?t=&d=&lfr=&lto=&src=&act=2%2C&q=menorca

remove spaces between the letters h t t p : // , i had to write spaces because i'm newbie and MTBR doesn't allow me to post links

bye


----------



## Trekgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

Fab!
thanks ever so much. I was beginning to wonder if anyone had ever done any mountain biking in Menorca!

:thumbsup:

Have you tried any of the trails yourself?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Trekgirl said:


> Fab!
> thanks ever so much. I was beginning to wonder if anyone had ever done any mountain biking in Menorca!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Unfortunately not. I've never been in the Balearic Islands, but someday i'll be there
Enjoy the trails


----------



## Trekgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

*Menorca mountain biking*

Thought I would just let people know that we went to Menorca and although my husband had a nasty cold that week, he managed to get a couple of days biking in. It was far too technical for me as a beginner so I just walked the coastal bridlepath route but he cycled it and loved it. he said, for XC cyclists it was great and proved enough challenge for him as an experienced mountain biker. The hotel we stayed at in Calla Galdana had a mountain biking hire and advice centre. The guys were really knowledgeable and the bikes were ghost and cost 50 euros to hir for 5 days... great value.

See more on the trip at my blog: [email protected]

If you want to cycle whilst on a beach holiday this would be great we reckoned... my husband wants to go back next year!


----------

